# Best nailpolish remover



## pinksugar (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello gorgeous nail lovelies!

I did a search and couldn't find much...

What nailpolish remover is the best evarrr, in the history of best-ness? I want it to be as good as the stuff they use in salons.

Do they use plain, industrial strength acetate? I know that's not good for nails, but at the place I go to, they are able to use just a paintbrush and whatever the stuff is to clean up nails, whereas when I've tried that at home with my standard polish remover, it doesn't really work.

Any advice?


----------



## magosienne (Dec 23, 2010)

I use a basic nail polish remover from Maybelline. If i've run out, i do use the bottle of acetone, if you wash your hands carefully there's no problem.

Sephora also sells those small bottles with a foam inside, it's loaded of product so all you have to do is run your finger through the center and everything is removed in two seconds. It works really well, except i've noticed a)you can't use it on your toes, which means buying another bottle of remover, like we girls don't already have a bathroom full of products, and b)it takes longer to get rid of glittery polishes.

But i think the product you're talking about must be a more concentrated remover than the one found in most stores, have you tried specialised stores, maybe Transdesign?


----------



## lolaB (Dec 23, 2010)

I really like Beauty Secrets and Zoya Remove +


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 23, 2010)

Although i refuse to pay alot for nail polish remover i have to say the Zoya one is good. I used less remover to take off the polish then i did with the cheapy brand.


----------



## EviLeviathan (Dec 26, 2010)

Nail polish remover? for me, Sally Hansen's removers are great and they're quite cheap for such big bottles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Etude House(Korean brand) has nail polish removers with nice scents, and not harsh. But availability is the problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AnnasArtAsylum (Feb 12, 2011)

Zoya remove + is great!


----------



## AmourAnnette (Feb 12, 2011)

Zoya Remove+, hands down!

It's really gentle, yet strong enough even against glitter... and it smells like lavender  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maris Crane (Feb 12, 2011)

Cheap: Generic, drugstore moisturizing versions. High-End (the only way I can justify this is if Murale is having an Optimum Bonus Points day, or I have some extra points to spend) Lippmann The Stripper.


----------



## Keely_H (Feb 13, 2011)

Target hoise brand in the 16 once size. Works and you can't beat the price.


----------



## Annelle (Feb 14, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *EviLeviathan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nail polish remover? for me, Sally Hansen's removers are great and they're quite cheap for such big bottles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Etude House(Korean brand) has nail polish removers with nice scents, and not harsh. But availability is the problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


oh man, I don't remember what brand I got when I was in Korea last time, but I bought this grape scented nail polish remover that I LOVED.  Seriously, I'd be sniffing on my nails for the next two days after using this stuff, my fingers smelled like grape candy lol. but yeah I've only seen it in korea, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (Feb 16, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do they use plain, industrial strength acetate? I know that's not good for nails, but at the place I go to, they are able to use just a paintbrush and whatever the stuff is to clean up nails, whereas when I've tried that at home with my standard polish remover, it doesn't really work.



Yeah, I'd say they are using straight up acetone, but they probably immediately wash your hands, apply cuticle oil and hand lotion to avoid the drying effects.


----------

